
Ask HN: Are there any visual workflow or low-code tools that output JavaScript? - holografix
Ideally a polished GUI tool that allows you to define simple logic branches, loops, variables and create re-usable code snippets that represent a function with incoming vars and outputting vars.<p>Should also be able to receive http requests and call external http services. If it can generate code from an OpenAPI spec even better.
======
nwrk
There you go:

[https://noflojs.org/](https://noflojs.org/)

[https://nodered.org/](https://nodered.org/)

~~~
holografix
Thanks these looks somewhat promising specially being open source and all.

------
wing328hk
You may want to try OpenAPI Generator
([https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator](https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-generator)), which supports
JS client/server, TS, JS Flow and many other languages for code generation.

There're many IDE plug-ins that integrate with OpenAPI Generator:
[https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-generator#35---
ide-i...](https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-generator#35---ide-
integration).

